# Staten Island Gamers Needed!



## Tarthalion (Jun 11, 2007)

Long time DM who's been away for far too long from PnP looking to run just about anything.

I have a wide range of games and systems available and have at least some experience in running all of them. The ultimate goal is to get a regular group together for games an friendship.

Game to be run in my home in Richmond Valley section of Staten Island, preferably on Sundays.  

Serious replies only please.  Post here or email tarthalion AT gmail DOT com.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tarthalion (Jul 3, 2007)

Bump...still looking!


----------



## Tarthalion (Sep 1, 2007)

Bump!


----------

